# Euro parts



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

anyone know where to get OEM C6 RS6 parts? ie: grill, pedals
thanks in advance...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Euro parts (b5bel)*

I'd check in over at OEMpl.us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Euro parts (mikegilbert)*

yea, checked them, they don't carry what i want, but thanks!


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Euro parts (b5bel)*

Shoot him an e-mail. They have something like 4600 parts available to order. If they don't have it listed, he may be able to order it for you. Worth a try.


----------

